# [Batch] Per Batch Textzeile auslesen und Verbindung testen?



## overreaction (15. März 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich brauch Hilfe mit deiner Batch-Datei, die ein paar Befehle hintereinander ausführen soll. Den Ablauf habe ich zwar im Kopf, doch ich bin der Syntax nicht so mächtig.

Also das Batch soll folgendes tun:

1. Aus einer vorher erstellen 'iplist.txt' eine IP auslesen (IPs durch Zeilenumbrüche getrennt)
2. Die gerade ausgelesene IP dann als neue setzen:

```
netsh interface ip set address name="Local Area Connection" static 10.0.0.10 255.255.255.0 10.0.0.1
```

3. Testen ob die neue IP erfolgreich war (z.B. mit 'ping http://www.google.de')

4. Wenn die Verbindung erfolgreich war -> exit - Und wenn die Verbindung nicht erfolgreich war wieder zu ->Punkt 1 und die nächste IP auf der Liste nehmen



Wäre echt super super nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Batch-Programierung ist echt nicht meine Welt. Vor allem beim auslesen der IPs aus der Textdatei und beim testen der Verbidung bin ich echt planlos...


----------



## ronaldo84 (15. März 2008)

Hi,

hier mal ein kleiner Tip:


```
FOR /f %%f IN (test.txt) DO @(
ping -n 1 -i 135 -w 130 %%f 
if errorlevel 1 echo Fehler
)
```

In %%f wird die ausgelesene IP gepeichert, wenn der Ping nicht erfolgreich ist wird ist errorlevel=1. Wenn das der Fall ist, Vorgang abbrechen und schleife weiter durchlaufen. Wenn IP korrekt, einfach die Schleife verlassen


----------

